# Six Month Sail Charter/Leasing??



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would like to spend 4-6 months of winter in the Caribbean instead of New England. I have a sailboat, but am wondering if maybe I could skip the long trip down and back up the East Coast by renting a sailboat located in the carribbean already? Does anyone know of companies or individuals that will charter out a boat for that length of time, or do you think I would be better off doing the New England to Caribbean trip and back up again (I have to be back up North by spring) on my own boat? 
Thanks-
C.


----------

